# How far would you travel to train......



## kempo (Nov 8, 2010)

First off i have been in and out of karate for some time now.  I have a brown belt in Shaolin Kempo karate, Villari system.  For some reason I never stuck to it to test for my BB.  I started to do some research on American Kenpo and found that that is the style for me.  I found a school about an 1hr and 20 min. drive one way.  Keep in mind there is a Shaolin Kempo karate instructor 15min from my house that teaches at the local Ymca.  I choose the American Kenpo school and have been going once a wk for about 3 months. Winter is comming and not looking forward to traveling that far for lessons.  So just curious how far would or do you travel for MA lessons.  Should I choose Shaolin kempo because it is closer.  Looking for some opinion.  

Thanks
Chris


----------



## dbell (Nov 9, 2010)

kempo said:


> First off i have been in and out of karate for some time now.  I have a brown belt in Shaolin Kempo karate, Villari system.  For some reason I never stuck to it to test for my BB.  I started to do some research on American Kenpo and found that that is the style for me.  I found a school about an 1hr and 20 min. drive one way.  Keep in mind there is a Shaolin Kempo karate instructor 15min from my house that teaches at the local Ymca.  I choose the American Kenpo school and have been going once a wk for about 3 months. Winter is comming and not looking forward to traveling that far for lessons.  So just curious how far would or do you travel for MA lessons.  Should I choose Shaolin kempo because it is closer.  Looking for some opinion.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



I would, and have, travel as far, as long as the money and time lasted as I needed to to find the training I want.  It depends on what you want and how much time you can put into it, and what you are getting out of it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 9, 2010)

That is a decision only you can make really, *kempo*.

Try the closer school and see how it feels to you.  If you prefer the other, then travel to the other when the weather permits.

As with everything, it is important to maintain a sense of perspective with martial arts.  For those of us for whom it is not a career, MA training is a hobby at the end of the day and the enjoyment you get from it is what you balance against the effort required to pursue it.  That balance should not tip towards "hard work and no fun".


----------



## rlobrecht (Nov 9, 2010)

I think it depends a lot on your goal for martial arts, your personal schedule, and your life in general.

I, personally, wouldn't travel 1+ hours to train.  If you assume a 2 hour class, you're spending just as much time travelling as you are training.  I couldn't justify 4 hours in 1 evening.  I definitely couldn't fit in 4 hours multiple times a week.

Rick


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2010)

I travel 2 hrs. to get my class. We leave early in the morning then return immediately afterwards.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't compare styles.  Rather, compare instructors.  The better instructor is the one you want to train with.

If you feel the one instructor is better, if you are able and willing to make the trip, then do so.  The actual number of miles isn't important.


----------



## kempo (Nov 9, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> Don't compare styles. Rather, compare instructors. The better instructor is the one you want to train with.
> 
> If you feel the one instructor is better, if you are able and willing to make the trip, then do so. The actual number of miles isn't important.


 
Thats a very good point.  Unfortunatly both instructors are very good.


----------



## kempo (Nov 9, 2010)

jfarnsworth said:


> I travel 2 hrs. to get my class. We leave early in the morning then return immediately afterwards.


 
I would assume you do this once a wk.  Because I have to travel about an hr and half one way, i can only make it to one class a wk of the american kenpo class.  The shaolin kempo class would allow me 2-3 times a wk of training with very little travel.  Its hard because I have so much respect for the American Kenpo system and I feel it is a much better style.  I supose I could commit to the Shaolin Kempo class and work on the American Kenpo techniques on my own time.  Any thought about that.....

Chris


----------



## altc (Nov 10, 2010)

I am from Australia and I used to live in Newcastle. I went to this one class at Sydney (2.5-3hrs drive away traffic depending each way), once a week on saturdays.

After a while, I snuck down there during the week straight from work and would return home in time for feed, shower and bed. After a while I would go down regularly during the week, up to four times a week. I did this for about one year before backing it off a bit.

This was not for Kempo but was for bjj. There was a far better instructor there than what I had access to in Newcastle. It was worth it.

Yes, I was single hehe.


----------



## kempo (Nov 10, 2010)

altc said:


> I am from Australia and I used to live in Newcastle. I went to this one class at Sydney (2.5-3hrs drive away traffic depending each way), once a week on saturdays.
> 
> After a while, I snuck down there during the week straight from work and would return home in time for feed, shower and bed. After a while I would go down regularly during the week, up to four times a week. I did this for about one year before backing it off a bit.
> 
> ...


 That makes my 1hr 20min drive seem like a walk in the park.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 10, 2010)

kempo said:


> I would assume you do this once a wk. Because I have to travel about an hr and half one way, i can only make it to one class a wk of the american kenpo class. The shaolin kempo class would allow me 2-3 times a wk of training with very little travel. Its hard because I have so much respect for the American Kenpo system and I feel it is a much better style. I supose I could commit to the Shaolin Kempo class and work on the American Kenpo techniques on my own time. Any thought about that.....
> 
> Chris


 
My class is once a month. I teach semi privately at my own facility 4 days a week. When I was training once a week my drive time was 50 minutes from work then 30 back home. Guess we're not comparing complete apples to apples so to speak.  Then again, there's roughly a 5hr. class w/Mr. Planas this saturday. More well worth the 4hrs. of total drive time. It all depends upon what you want.


----------



## KempoShaun (Nov 30, 2010)

I guess all I can add is that, while there are plenty of Kem/npo schools in Worcester, where I live, I'll still travel around 2 hours to train with Rebelo Sensei, up to twice a week, and I can't wait until I have surgery on the 17th, and heal up so I can get back to doing so!  If the instructor/instruction is worth it, and you really GET out of your training, what, or MORE than you wanted to, that's what really matters, and that's what I get from Joe Rebelo.


----------



## Jdokan (Dec 1, 2010)

Recently I travelled to Colorado to train with one of my "Uncles" (William DeThouras) as we call him...It was for a private weekend adventure where 10 of us went out to train...2 of my instructors are now in the Phillipines to train for a 3+ week period....Can't wait for their return....


----------



## Devlin76 (Dec 15, 2010)

There have been some good responses, and I think everyone seems to be on the same page.  It definitely depends on individual preference, and how martial arts training fits into your life.  I have a career and family so long drives for MA classes at a school I like a little more are not appropriate.  When I was single and in college I spent several months driving a three hour round trip to train weekly.  If both instructors are good, I would seriously way the advantages of being able to attend classes three times a week instead of once.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Dec 18, 2010)

Boy, I've been so damn lucky and/or blessed...

More than ten years ago, I decided I wanted to train in martial arts after a lifetime away from it since I was a youngster in "Chinese Kenpo." I essentially quit after Bruce Lee died. I live in the Kajukenbo capital of the world with Grandmaster Bautista having his school here in town for maybe forty years. For some reason, I never wanted to do be a part of that style. I did a search on the internet for "Kempo" and stumbled upon a description about Chinese Kempo and training in the town where I live. (Whoa...no way!)

I'm was so naive. I had no idea who William K.S. Chow was, or Bill Chun Sr., or even who Bill Chun Jr. was. I sent an e-mail to Brian and said I was interested. I met with Master Bill Chun Jr. on a Saturday morning at Brian's house as they were training and talked for awhile. I was allowed to train the following week - just him and I - back in April of 2000.

Knowing what I know now, I'd travel whatever miles I had to in order to be student in the Chow/Chun style under Master Bill Chun Jr. I'm really fortunate that I can walk to Brian's house if I wanted to. It was meant for me to be where I am today and it was worth the wait...


----------



## searcher (Dec 18, 2010)

I drive an hour 3 times per week to train.


----------



## kempo (Dec 19, 2010)

searcher said:


> I drive an hour 3 times per week to train.


 
Is that an hr one way?


----------



## searcher (Dec 19, 2010)

kempo said:


> Is that an hr one way?


 

Yes, each way.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread makes me aware of how fortunate I am. My commute to class is 5 minutes, 3 if there is no traffic. We've had both Mr Planas and Mr Trejo several times a year, since I started, and Ed Parker Jr has also done seminars in our little town.


----------



## RevDogo (Dec 22, 2010)

Presently I drive only about 12 minutes to a Shaolin Kempo offshoot school in my area.
I train in other things as time allows but i figured with family obligations it is better to train in one thing regularly than to train in AK once a month or as time allowed.
I will end up trying to get a Black Belt in SKK but I supplement it with Kali/Kuntaw and Jujutsu training as time allows.
Videos help alot and seminars as well.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 1, 2011)

Travel is an issue, but it all depends on your dedication and objectives in learning American Kenpo! If you feel a break in your training would not be detremental, go for it. 
But be true to yourself and your training, and dont let anyone knock you down for that decision!


----------



## kenpojitsu13 (Apr 15, 2011)

I travel 2 hours one way. Did that once a week for a year and a half for an hour private lesson. Now, I travel twice a month (every other week) for a 2 hour private each time. There were other instructors closer but once I met my instructor and what he had to offer I didn't want to train anywhere else. I would have to agree with most on here and go with the best instructor. Everything else will fall into place.


----------

